
Ask HN: Introduction to Psychology? - mrleiter
Dear community,<p>I&#x27;ve recently become interested in psychology. Do you have any recommendations for starters? I doesn&#x27;t really matter if it is books, podcasts, websites or documentaries.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
SE_Student
This was the require textbook when i took a PSY101 class, I found that it
covered many aspects in psychology in friendly and easy manner, along with
examples and explanations: "Psychology And Life"
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0205843379/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0205843379/)

there is also some interesting articles about psychology on the website
"Psychology Today":
[https://www.psychologytoday.com/us](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us)

------
HanQi
I love psychology！When I was an undergraduate I read a lot of psychology books
and take some courses which totally change my life .

I figure out that introduction to psychology is pretty boring to me because it
is too broad and not relevant with everyday life ,so I highly recommend to
learn two significant branches of psychology:

Positive Psychology :[https://positivepsychology.com/harvard-positive-
psychology-c...](https://positivepsychology.com/harvard-positive-psychology-
course-1504/) Great course taught by great teacher.

Cognitive bias:[https://www.amazon.com/How-Know-What-Isnt-
Fallibility/dp/002...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Know-What-Isnt-
Fallibility/dp/0029117062/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=how+we+know+what+isn%27t+so&qid=1564309982&s=gateway&sr=8-1)

Modern psychology is very interesting and powerful，enjoy it！

------
DanBC
The British Psychological Society has a range of interesting articles,
especially in their research digest:
[https://digest.bps.org.uk/](https://digest.bps.org.uk/)

The Mental Elf will sometimes cover psychology:
[https://www.nationalelfservice.net/mental-
health/](https://www.nationalelfservice.net/mental-health/)

